# ProStores and eBay Stores



## WatRuLookinAt (Feb 25, 2008)

I am currently in the planning stages of setting up my own web based t shirt business and I am looking at using eBay's ProStores cobined with an eBay Stores site, giving me two web fronts. I was wondering if anyone has used either of these, I am especially intrested in what anyone has to say about the ProStores service. Thanks!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Steve:

After a lot of preliminary research, I thought ProStores seemed like a good way to go. I paid my money and signed up only to find that I was not able to use the WYSIWYG feature (the whole reason I went with them) because of computer/browser incompatibility issues. Customer service was no help and they refused to give me a refund so I had to dispute the charge on my credit card. Maybe you'll have better luck though. I've heard other people say they've used them with no problems.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Just remember with an Ebay store, your inventory will not show up in a search unless folks 'search store inventory' as well. Regular searches won't return your item unless there are less than 25 of them available on Ebay. If you go Ebay store, your best bet is to do some regular auctions and tell them to go into your store for "more of these" or other sizes. Best regards.


----------



## WatRuLookinAt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, and also why I want to use a ProStores show in addition to my eBay store and my standard post on eBay.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If you go for it, will you let me know what is the best marketing you come up with to grab the traffic? I'd really appreciate it. The lack of visibilty is what keeps a store off my list.


----------



## Amor365 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have had many years of experience with online stores either my own websites or eBay. When ever I open an ebay store i always register the shopwith all the free search engines i can find. I even place a meta tag and name in the html version of the listing. Search engines always pick these up and after a few days (although it sometimes can take up to 4 weeks) you will see a huge change in the visits, Most leave within 5 seconds but a fair few stay and browse your items. How good your listings are are down to your html knowledge and the message you get accross.

There are so many way of free advertising online including your eBay shop. You just have to find them and once you do you will see lots of other free methods.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Amor365 said:


> I have had many years of experience with online stores either my own websites or eBay. When ever I open an ebay store i always register the shopwith all the free search engines i can find. I even place a meta tag and name in the html version of the listing. Search engines always pick these up and after a few days (although it sometimes can take up to 4 weeks) you will see a huge change in the visits, Most leave within 5 seconds but a fair few stay and browse your items. How good your listings are are down to your html knowledge and the message you get accross.
> 
> There are so many way of free advertising online including your eBay shop. You just have to find them and once you do you will see lots of other free methods.


Thank you for this. May I ask for a quick low down on a bit more detail? Maybe a few examples of free search engines to get me rolling. Do I add the meta tag in a control panel in Ebay? What would be a meta tag you might use?

I really appreciate any insight, thanks!


----------

